# Extremely sensitive / painful to touch nipples: men



## Scoliosis

yup, my nipples have been super sensitive this past week and feel like being poked with a needle if touched. 

Why?


----------



## DOB

go to doctor,theres no reason why this should happen to you if you are fit...  it can be cancer me thinks


----------



## Scoliosis

I think I would rather nor know ...... 

and after some research it may be hormones. I noticed my erections are coming back - I was not having them at the usual times like in the morning, late night ...

Cancer on my nipples??  I am male. 

I don't know how I could even take this if it was true.   

Thanks.


----------



## DOB

Scoliosis said:


> I think I would rather nor know ......
> 
> and after some research it may be hormones. I noticed my erections are coming back - I was not having them at the usual times like in the morning, late night ...
> 
> Cancer on my nipples??  I am male.
> 
> I don't know how I could even take this if it was true.
> 
> Thanks.



it may not be cancer but sharp pain in nipples? cmon man you must see that theres something very wrong about your nipples.


----------



## JayJohnson

Fortunate for you, I've experienced the same thing. 

Ok - settle down, it isn't necessarily cancer. It's most likely something ELSE, but you need a doctor to help you figure out what it is. Yes, men can get cancer - and it's men's reluctance to get it checked out that makes it deadly for them. But don't let the big C word scare you into doing nothing. Doing nothing is the dumbest thing you can do. Get professional advice - and they will be able to put your mind at rest with the answer, rather then you speculating on possible what-ifs.

Do you smoke pot frequently, or drink alcohol frequently? Do you take any prescription medicines, or any non-prescription substances? These could be the cause. These are questions you would need to be honest with a doctor about - we men tend to not want to admit we need help, or get advice. 

You came to bluelight and you asked for advice, so you are strong enough to admit you don't know what's going on. My advice, having been in the same situation, is to see a doctor. Be a man, be strong AND smart, and seek advice from someone who can help. Bluelighters can only speculate (and help you worry about the worst case situations, which it most likely is not.)

Or you can be like me and pretend like it will go away, and wait to go to a doctor when you keep having symptoms... trust me, its better to seek the proper help than to sit and worry. Internet research in cases like this only help to make you more worried about the wrong thing.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

sounds like elevated estrogen/prolactin.

Are you fat? The enzyme that converts testosterone to estrogen resides primarily in bodyfat, thus elevated estrogen levels in women (who tend to have higher bodyfat than men) and also the tendency for fat men to develop gynocemastia.


----------



## Scoliosis

slightly, approx 30lbs over , but my body holds it well and I am wide boned and strong so I  do not not look overly obese, just chunky... 

I think you got it right .. and I will be losing 35lbs in the next 2-3 months... 

Thanks a serious bunch.



Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> sounds like elevated estrogen/prolactin.
> 
> Are you fat? The enzyme that converts testosterone to estrogen resides primarily in bodyfat, thus elevated estrogen levels in women (who tend to have higher bodyfat than men) and also the tendency for fat men to develop gynocemastia.


----------



## beamers

gynecomastia, get to a doctor as waiting can mean surgery. They can give aromatase inhibitors, Selective estrogen receptor modulators, DHT creams


----------



## Scoliosis

weird thing is its almost now all gone, except my left one only slightly is sensitive.. but nowhere as near as it was when i wrote my post.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

it will pulse on and off each time its sensitive it will be building mammary gland tissue,

doctor time


----------

